# stubbed toe



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

ok so your wife or husband really stubbs their toe,I mean the kind you hear and see from accross the room. followed by lot of swearing and jumping around you know the funky chicken dance. 


Do you laugh or act conserned ? 


 I can't help it by I try to ask if your alright through laughing my a$$ off at the same time.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Laugh, no doubt about it.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Depends, if it's really bad. I make sure they are ok.

If I sense ANY kind of "ohh it's not so bad"

I :rofl:


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh wow...I would never laugh in that circumstance. I'd rush over to them and make sure they are ok or find out if they need anything.

But maybe this is because I have had to see a couple of very traumatic injuries as they happened, so I'm really squeamish about that stuff now.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm not remotely empathetic as a rule but I would never laugh when someone hurt themselves. Why would you? Is that a guy thing?


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I have stubbed my toe and know how painful it is, so no, I don't think I would laugh.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is how I am.. I love to laugh and those type of things, the REAL stupid stories are THE BEST...ya know...you sit on the chair and it cracks in half , your a$$ is on the ground.. :rofl:

BUT primarily I must know if he is OK.. this is the Mothers's instinct always...(yes even for the husband)... I HATE accidents that require an emergency room visit or something that is going to mess with our lives.. (you can't walk, you are in pain, you can't use your arm, you need stitches etc).. not so funny anymore...

I'm the type of Mom.. kid falls down.. screaming ... acts like he or she is dying ... I'd run over....say "get up.. can you walk?"... as soon as I see them taking steps...I  ...don't baby them... I tell them they're going to live... It's Ok... a sigh of relief..... but I have to play a little "Nurse" 1st..and assess the situation...


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

My mother always laughed at my father when he stubbed his toe.... I thought it was kinda mean!


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW rammed her toe into the door frame really badly a week or so ago, and was literally hopping mad and in pain. I have just never been able to bring myself to laugh at things like that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Openminded said:


> I'm not remotely empathetic as a rule but I would never laugh when someone hurt themselves. Why would you? Is that a guy thing?


The humor I see is always in telling the story ~ after the fact.. I mean this is a stubbed toe question but was there more to the story...what was he looking at when he stubbed his toe...kinda like the guy oogling a woman and falls over a chair... it's funny...if he gets hurt and his GF was right there, he deserved it !


It's an "after the fact" laugh... that we can have a chuckle.. but not in the moment of pain. does this make any sense??

When H was a teen.. his little brother was squirting him with the hose (washing cars I think).. so he ran after him to the house...and ONLY HIS TOE made it the step... yep.. right up in the air ! He had to get a cast to set that toe... now imagine having a cast clear up your leg for a TOE injury.. lots of people were asking "What happened to you [email protected]#" 

I did get some pictures of that... this was when we 1st started going together.. I remember him hobbling around ...the story itself was a little funny... but he'd be OK...so it was all good! He laughed along with them , oh yeah!

Our son sliced his arm open right into the muscle putting it through a window to swat a bee...not funny.. he came 1-2 centimeters from slicing his tendon, blood everywhere , ambulance ride..he was joking with the crew on the way to the hospital .... this scar he has - he could get away with telling a "shark bite story"..... and have a little fun with it.. then lay the real truth on them...a lesson in not being too eager to kill a bee with some newspaper in your hand... A very dumb thing to do. So I guess I see some humor in "the story" not the pain in the moment..


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

If my wife stubbed her toe and I happened to laugh...THAT WOULD NOT BE A GOOD IDEA. Actually, we are both pretty sympathetic to each other if one gets injured.


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

I also laugh when I hurt myself. 

Once I was installing a window a/c over our sink. Was trying to slide it out the window from the inside and whacked my elbow on the corner of the cabinet. Instant laughter mixed with profanity that would make a mechanic blush. That stuff is just funny to me.


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Openminded said:


> I'm not remotely empathetic as a rule but I would never laugh when someone hurt themselves. Why would you? Is that a guy thing?


Not a guy thing. I don't laugh at someone's pain, though my teenage son managed to hit himself in the jewels attempting some weird skateboard trick, and as he collapsed in the driveway in pain and laughter, I did laugh along with him. But he had to laugh first.


----------



## Bridge (Dec 27, 2013)

If he accidently hurts himself it's not funny at all!

...What's funny is when we accidentally hurt each other.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I would laugh after I stopped video recording it with my iPhone. Then laugh hysterically every time I watched it. 

No, seriously.... 

I would probably gasp, ask if he is ok, wait for the pain to subside and then ask, "Can I laugh now?".


----------



## MrsBrawnyMan (Apr 16, 2014)

This morning my husband was in the other room and I was in the bathroom getting ready for work. I noticed a bug, and yelped. Then, as I tried to get the bug out, it got stuck on my hand. A little more yelping ensued. 

My husband hollers from the other room: "What happened?"
Me: "There was a bug in my hair!!!"
Him: "Well did ya scare it?"
:/

Based on this, he would most definitely laugh if I stubbed my toe.


----------



## silentghost (Jan 28, 2013)

My husband would either laugh or show no concern whatsoever.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

My stomach turns over when someone is in pain. I can't tolerate it!


Was it a funny sort of stubbing or was it the regular kind?


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

No, I'm an empath, I would be too busy jumping around, and cursing about the pain in my own toe.  But, if someone were faking being injured or being overly dramatic, I would LMAO.


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

Having given myself turf toe six months back when I hit my toe really hard, I would not laugh! It has taken physiotherapy and a change to my orthotics to restore the full range of movement. Still aches some of the time.


----------

